# Locking Threads Instead Of Deleting



## PatDM'T (May 5, 2015)

I know sometimes threads be starting off on a clear sour note
And it be obvious that nothing good gone come from them
Or the thread be breaking rules straight up
And so I can understand when such threads be deleted.

But there are some threads that be OK
Until a few bad eggs join in and start slinging mud and spoiling it for everyone
It's a shame such threads get deleted just because of a few people who break rules

Is it possible for moderators to just remove the offensive posts?
It seem extreme to delete threads when there ain't been no rule broke for 90% of the thread by 99% of posters
@dimopoulos, @beverly is this something you could consider?

I believe if an OP ask for a thread to go poof then maybe y'all do delete it
But if OP seem to be dealing and even enjoying herself (as in the recent thread that been deleted)
And especially when the bad posts that ruined it ain't even about the OP or the topic
Maybe y'all can purge the thread of the nasty posts and then just lock it instead of deleting?
It seem so unfair that everyone be punished for the crime of two or three beefing posters.
Just a suggestion.


----------



## JustSitNBePretty (May 5, 2015)

uhh, what happened in said thread? i'm mad i missed it since its been dry as the sahara around here lately. i didn't even know we still HAD moderators.


----------



## AnjelLuvs (May 5, 2015)

*But said thread, reached end of life... No need to keep rehashing the same ole verbiage.. *


----------



## PatDM'T (May 5, 2015)

JustSitNBePretty said:


> uhh, what happened in said thread? i'm mad i missed it since its been dry as the sahara around here lately. i didn't even know we still HAD moderators.



It was about attending the Mayweather fight 
Someone who had said she would go 
Decided to share grainy photos she took at the event 
Only the photos look just like scenes from the TV footage
Including overhead, close-up shots of celebs and TV frame
And even one that look as if she been in the ring next to Mayweather during he interview
It obvious to anyone who take TV screenshots
I mean even the camera angles was just like the TV crews LOL
People called her out on it
But she stuck to her story 

Thread was mainly about that 
OP was acting unfazed and laughing 
Not changing her story no matter how much we said she a lie

Then some women start calling each other out their name (unrelated)
But thread got back on topic
Mostly just people checking in to say they was there for it
Or they commenting about it being Sunday fun
Then today poof!


----------



## PatDM'T (May 5, 2015)

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> *But said thread, reached end of life... No need to keep rehashing the same ole verbiage.. *



So lock it.
Don't delete.


----------



## Tressed (May 14, 2015)

PatDM'T said:


> But if OP seem to be dealing and even enjoying herself (as in the recent thread that been deleted)



  I missed this comment and am just seeing it now, but I truly did!
It was amusing as hell.   

Thanks to ya'll, I carry the dubious distinction of being OP of the 1st "gate" of 2015 on our newly updated forum... 

The legendary #VegasGate!  

Even though it went 'poof', it will forever live on in perpetuity...


----------



## JustSitNBePretty (May 14, 2015)

Tressed said:


> I missed this comment and am just seeing it now, but I truly did!
> It was amusing as hell.
> 
> Thanks to ya'll, I carry the dubious distinction of being OP of the 1st "gate" of 2015 on our newly updated forum...
> ...


Since you had no problem with it remaining but just being locked instead, maybe you can petition one of the moderators to bring it back locked.


----------



## Tressed (Jun 4, 2015)

@JustSitNBePretty

What's done cannot be undone.

What happens in Vegas stays in Vegas!


----------



## Nazaneen (Jun 5, 2015)

Tressed said:


> @JustSitNBePretty
> 
> What's done cannot be undone.
> 
> What happens in Vegas stays in Vegas!


----------



## Godsdaughter001 (Jun 6, 2015)

Tressed said:


> @JustSitNBePretty
> 
> What's done cannot be undone.
> 
> What happens in Vegas stays in Vegas!



*I will never forget Vegas! Not never!*


----------

